# Ft. Stewart "Area Status Sheet"



## huntfishhike (Feb 15, 2017)

Its been a while since I hunted the base. When looking at the "Area Status Sheet" on Flikr for a particular day, are the units specifically listed on the sheet opened or closed? I assume if listed on sheet they are open but its a bit confusing with letters listed after each unit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Feb 15, 2017)

Those are the ones that are open, well..... Mostly. They could be listed on the sheet and still be closed temporarily that day for burning.


----------



## flloridaboy101 (Feb 15, 2017)

a lot of burning going on right now and water is still high. you may have some luck. in the alpha and bravo areas


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Feb 16, 2017)

Just remember...... Big game weapons can only used west of hwy 119 right now. Everything else is small game weapons.  Until....1 March.


----------



## huntfishhike (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the info!


----------



## mhall11B34 (May 1, 2017)

Any new info on hunting on base. Looking to go out once turkey season over.


----------



## GLS (May 1, 2017)

If the area is listed on the sheet, but if "B" is included in the letter codes, it has a "burn" on the area and is closed until further notice.  To check if the burn is lifted, call after 6 pm to see if it the area is open.  Once you call a few times to check, it doesn't take long to know where the message is going, especially if you hear "the area you have selected....." (is closed).   Sometimes the burn is lifted after offices open up the day of the scheduled burn.  More areas are scheduled than actually burned.


----------

